# work from home



## mapa93@hotmail.com (Jan 1, 2011)

I am a CPC-A looking for a part-time or full-time work from home position.  Please can anybody help with any names of companies that would hire me.


----------



## aimie (Jan 2, 2011)

this is from another thread but from the aapc 
Job Experience
Two letters of recommendation verifying 2 years of on the job experience using the CPT®, ICD-9-CM, or HCPCS code sets. One letter must be on letterhead from your employer. Both letters are required to be typed and signed and will need to outline your coding experience and amount of time in that capacity. 
-OR-
A minimum 80 hours of coding education AND one letter on letterhead from your employer verifying one year of on the job experience using the CPT, ICD-9-CM or HCPCS code sets. Proof of education may be sent in the form of a letter from an instructor on school letterhead stating the amount of contact hours earned, a certificate/diploma stating at least 80 contact hours or a school transcript. 



Virtual Experience 
Accurately code 800 actual, redacted online operative notes with a 90% accuracy rate. Participants will be given three opportunities to meet the 90% standard. If this is accomplished on the first attempt, their certificate will show their actual score. If the 90% accuracy is not met on the first attempt, coders will recode only the notes they missed, just as they would in a provider’s office. They will code until they have correctly coded 720 notes (90%) by adding the correct notes on each attempt together. However, their score will only be 85%, that it was not accomplished the first time. Coders who are forced into a third round will again code the notes missed until 720 notes are coded accurately; their score will be 80% to reflect the extra attempts. If they fail after the third attempt, they must start over, paying another $200 and coding a new battery of 800 different cases. 
Notes represent 17 specialties and require all codes (CPT®, ICD-9-CM, HCPCS) and modifiers to be properly entered. All books, internet and other sources may be used to code the notes.

The coding will not be graded until the entire set of operative notes has been coded. There will be no rationales given. To get more information, click here

To gain experience it might be beneficial to work at office to continue learning and gradually work from home.  Many want three years experience in coding.
aimie benko,cpc


----------

